# WAR Archiv erstellen



## hsch (18. Okt 2011)

Moin,

ich habe in Eclipse ein Dynamic Web Projekt und eine Standard JSP angelegt. Ich würde gerne das Projekt als .war-Datei exportieren und in einen App Server deployen. Wenn ich auf das Projekt rechtklick mache und export > war mache, dann bekomme ich zwar eine war-Datei, jedoch scheint sie nicht zu funktionieren. Wenn ich Sie dann in GlassFish deploye und die seite aufrufe, dann bekomme ich den HTTP Fehler Code 404. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das richtig mache?

Ich will nicht gleich in GlassFish deployen, sondern einfach nur die war-DAtei haben. Ich habe auch keine web.xml datei oder dergleichen. 

Vielen Dank im vorraus.

Gruß hsch


----------



## 2AndAHalfBit (30. Okt 2011)

Hallo Hsch, 

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, musst du eine EAR deployen. Die EAR wird durch den Deployment Descriptor application.xml konfiguriert und sollte deine WAR enthalten. Ich nutze allerdings nicht den Eclipse-Mechanismus sondern baue mir die EAR per Ant zusammen. 

Was ist denn konkret das Problem?

Grüße


----------



## TheDarkRose (30. Okt 2011)

Wenn man nur mit einer Web Project arbeitet, braucht man kein EAR erstellen, wäre mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Es reicht eine .war zu erstellen. Siehst du denn in der Glassfish Administration Oberfläche ob die war überhaupt geladen wurde?


----------

